# Weird Ben & Jerry's flavour



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Something to lighten the mood a little:

https://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2011/09/25/vt-schweddy-balls.cnn?hpt=hp_c2

I'm too curious not to try it, especially since I love the SNL sketch.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks to the low sugar cleanse diet Mrs. TMMKC is on at the moment, anything like this is forbidden in the casa. :-(

Being a B&J fan (Chunky Monkey or Chubby Hubby) I can't wait to try it! I still have find memories of their Seinfeld-inspired Festivus flavor several years ago.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I want to try some "Shweddy Balls".


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I do like that even the woman who was offended by the name thought the ice cream itself was quite good.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Jovan said:


> I do like that even the woman who was offended by the name thought the ice cream itself was quite good.


People need to lighten up. It's funny as hell!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, it isn't the most... sophisticated humour. But it's obviously selling well for them. Who can argue with success?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Ben And Jerry has come up with some weird flavors in the past.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Jovan said:


> I do like that even the woman who was offended by the name thought the ice cream itself was quite good.


Yes, that was the 96 year old lady who said it was "very creamy", lol.

:eek2:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I did think this was a joke when I originally heard that they were actually going to issue it, but I'm glad they had the...something....to go ahead with it.

I just wish they had a banana flavor that didn't include nuts.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Banana with no nuts??

What would they call that??

Eunuch Delight??


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

zzdocxx said:


> Yes, that was the 96 year old lady who said it was "very creamy", lol.
> 
> :eek2:


LOL. That's pretty funny.


----------



## bblizzard (Nov 21, 2011)

This will go well with the Hubby Hubby. :icon_smile_big:


----------

